# What's the average height of a Shetland Pony?



## Seashells

I've always admired shetlands and have been tempted to purchase them, but I've always heard they are more stubborn minded, but I've never been around them to know if it's common or not? Plus, I understand they come in various sizes, but what's the average height for a Shetland Pony? Your help appreciated


----------



## txminipinto

The American Shetland can be as tall as 46", but most are probably in the 42-43" range. In my experience, I have found the shetland to be a more willing partner, easier to train, and in general more enjoyable than the miniatures. My advice would be to find a friend, breeder, trainer, or exhibitor who would let you handle a couple of their shetlands to compare.


----------



## Leeana

My shetlands are anything but stubborn, i actually find that the shetlands are easier to train and generally pick up on things faster then the minis just because that have that little extra bit of attitude to them, they are more in tune to you rather then off in la la land.

Well the height limit for showing is 46" at the withers, ive seen them that taller (and a bit taller....) and as small as 33". With the AMHR/ASPC double registered horses being the hot product i think right now the number of under 38" shetlands probably outnumber the taller shetlands. Then agian, i could be wrong. I dont know if there can really be an "average" height for the shetlands...they just range. I like my shetlands taller...thats just me however i do have a 38" foundation gelding. Its all just personal preference, what i like about the american shetland is they offer a pony for everyone..if you want a hotter high stepping extreme pony you can have one...if you want a smaller pony with more bone you can have one and then there is everything in between those two too.


----------



## muffntuf

Seashells - Excellent Questions!

You already heard the height - they start at 38" and go up to 46".

As to stubborn streaks - I have 13 shetlands. Two full grown stallions, yearling stallion. The rest are broodmares and show fillies.

I have found them to be determined, intelligent, willing to please, accepting and easily adoptable to new routines. Excellent work ethic. And very affectionate. Even my stallions who are only used for servicing 20% of the time, the rest of the time they are stalled and run in a pasture.

My broodmares whom I see daily, but are out to pasture, are still all of the above mentioned attributes.

I will say this though - because they are so intelligent, you have to understand that. They can stand in a stall all day long, but still want some activity at some point.

I believe our misconception of stubborness or spoiled comes from what we grew up with. As children we were not so smart, but the shetlands were. So we had what we seemed spoiled ponies. I have found that to be so not the case now, but I treat my horses not with a child's mind. They work like regular horses do and they have won my heart over.

I agree, find a farm that raises them, or a trainer and go visit and get to know these wonderful ponies! You will be surprised!


----------



## JourneysEnd

txminipinto said:


> The American Shetland can be as tall as 46", but most are probably in the 42-43" range. In my experience, I have found the shetland to be a more willing partner, easier to train, and in general more enjoyable than the miniatures. My advice would be to find a friend, breeder, trainer, or exhibitor who would let you handle a couple of their shetlands to compare.


I have one word for you. Happy.

PS, for the rest of you, I'm Carin's farrier

As a farrier, I find the classics to be nice and the moderns drive me crazy


----------



## txminipinto

HEY! Happy was a good boy last time! Happy just has an above average IQ, unlike his owner/trainer!



He's great when you aren't around!





Now, Texaco.........



but I still love him.


----------



## Seashells

Thanks everyone for the wonderful advice, and information!


----------



## ahrobertspony

My family has been in ponies for 40 years. Moderns are our primary focus because we find them much more engaging, intelligent, personable, willing, etc. Of course, we only show our bloodlines. We searched for an acceptable Classic for our children for YEARS because we couldn't find one that met our standards for personality, interaction, etc. Ponies vary by bloodline. You can't paint ANY one division with any broad brush. Moderns will have a lot more life ... because they are supposed to. All divisions will have animals that are difficult. However, as a whole, you'll find AMERICAN Shetlands some of the best all-around ponies in the industry ... nothing like the ponies we all remember from our childhood. One of my favorite all-time pics is of my four-year old daughter leading a Modern mare to the make-up ring in her bridle w/ head down plodding along ... about 5 minutes before she went blazing down the rail as hard as she could go - nostrils flared & eyes wild - on her way to her 3rd Congress Grand Championship.

FYI ... Shetlands have a MAXIMUM height of 46" but there is NO minimum height. They can be as small as you can breed them.


----------



## Seashells

ahrobertspony said:


> My family has been in ponies for 40 years. Moderns are our primary focus because we find them much more engaging, intelligent, personable, willing, etc. Of course, we only show our bloodlines. We searched for an acceptable Classic for our children for YEARS because we couldn't find one that met our standards for personality, interaction, etc. Ponies vary by bloodline. You can't paint ANY one division with any broad brush. Moderns will have a lot more life ... because they are supposed to. All divisions will have animals that are difficult. However, as a whole, you'll find AMERICAN Shetlands some of the best all-around ponies in the industry ... nothing like the ponies we all remember from our childhood. One of my favorite all-time pics is of my four-year old daughter leading a Modern mare to the make-up ring in her bridle w/ head down plodding along ... about 5 minutes before she went blazing down the rail as hard as she could go - nostrils flared & eyes wild - on her way to her 3rd Congress Grand Championship.
> FYI ... Shetlands have a MAXIMUM height of 46" but there is NO minimum height. They can be as small as you can breed them.


Thanks


----------



## alphahorses

muffntuf said:


> You already heard the height - they start at 38" and go up to 46".


They can be smaller than 38" - any height up to and including 46" (I know of one registered shetland that is 29")

I've only ever had one shetland that I could truely say had a little bit of a stubborn streak - and I put the blame on myself for that because I spoiled it until it turned 2. With handling & training, it came around quickly. I've definitely had more minis with stubborn streaks than shetlands.

Many shetlands are quite intelligent and if not handled or mishandled by their owners, become the handlers! I think this is where they develop the undeserved reputation for being stubborn. Most of my shetlands have been "thinkers" - give them a chance to think through something and understand what you want, and they will do it willingly.


----------



## Keri

I just got my first shetland a couple months ago. I've had and trained minis for 10 years. But finally decided to brave up and get a shetland. He's a gelding (I just gelded him). But way smart. Picks up on things tons faster than my minis. And he's not as stubborn as some of my minis. I ask him to do something, he does it. Every once in a while, he needs a little encouraging with a crack of a whip, but that's it. I have to be a bit more firm with him. Make sure he listens when I tell him to because he is bigger and can hurt me a lot more than some of my minis. But he is also in training to be a great all around family horse. I'll start cart training in a few weeks. Can't wait!!! But I can tell you, I'm sure addicted to him!!!



The showing is a ton more fun and they are so pretty to watch!



And he's 46". Trained him to start jumping in a week, took him to the show and we took a second place (only becuase he did knock over the last jump).


----------



## Miniv

We have classic Shetlands that are on average measuring about 36 to 38 inches at maturity.....of the Arenosa bloodline. These heights are at the lower end, from what many breed for and qualify as "miniatures" with AMHR if their parents hold those papers. (AMHR = American Miniature Horse Registry).

Their personalities are definitely individual, but if one was to generalize, they are NOT docile. They are very bright and smart. And they look for a person to respect and to be loyal to. Once they find that person, they stick to them like glue and do NOT forget what they have learned.

Once you have a shetland that has decided to trust you......it will be loyal to you. God forbid if you ever break that trust.


----------



## Kathy2m

Leeana said:


> Well the height limit for showing is 46" at the withers,


Are they measured at the withers for their registration papers or just showing? Kathy


----------



## disneyhorse

They are measured at the withers for everything, and never like any of the miniatures are.

You don't need to measure for their registration papers, because they are a BREED and their registration is based on their bloodline, not height. Your Shetland can "go over" show height and still keep their papers for breeding. Unlike the miniatures, there is NO hardshipping.

Andrea


----------



## krissy3

I am a mini mom , and they are wonderful , and so willing to learn. None of them are as stubborn as I am.


----------

